# Leaking Dormer Window



## PhilW (Feb 24, 2021)

The pictured dormer window is leaking on to the ceiling of the room directly below. This happens when we see driving rain and high winds, otherwise it is fine when raining. The ceiling watermark is exactly beneath the cheek of the dormer window. We have previously had the dormer stripped down to investigate to check for soakers/flashing and felt, and i am told all are now ok or have been installed. I am concerned at further investigation and throwing good money after bad. Are there any suggestions as to what might be causing this or areas to investigate?


----------



## YellowCrow (Nov 24, 2020)

Have you checked that the RH gutter is not overflowing into the soffit (and dormer wall)?


----------



## PhilW (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks. No but i'll add that to the list. The soffit will be open inside and connected to the wall like that, allowing water to reach the wall then travel down?


----------

